# Remington 700 VTR



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

I was giong to buy the Remington 700 SPS but opted for the Remington 700 VTR (.308) because of availability. I have not received the rifle yet and may have time to change my mind if you folks talk me out of it. I can't seem to find any real concrete shooting data. Most of the folks on the shooting forums talk about trigger jobs that they have had done which leads me to believe that they do not really have the gun at all as it has an adjustable trigger. Many other red flags have come up in reading their assessments as well. Does anyone actually have the Remington 700 VTR (funny triangular barrel) that can give some accurate data as to its quality and shootability. As much as I appreciate all of the advice that I receive on this forum, I am only looking for angible first hand data on this particular rifle. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll qualify this by saying it's not first hand data so disregard it if you only want first hand data. The VTR is new enough that I doubt you will find too many people in this forum that have actually shot one. 

Having said that I'll still make a few comments. The VTR is a very odd rifle. It appears to be a series of contrasts. Combining a tactical rifle and a varmint rifle is kind of like combining a pick up truck and a sportscar, the features are not mutually compatible and are intended for completely different purposes. The funky triangular barrel is rather short for a true varminter and is designed to be lighter weight, as opposed to the heavier barrel that you will find on most dedicated varmint rifles. The triangle shape may dissipate heat faster than a normal round contour but I don't think it would come close to the surface area that you would get from a fluted barrel. If heat dissipation is really a concern I would go fluted. The factory brake is going to make this a LOUD rifle to shoot, which gets old really quickly. Do you really need a brake on a .308? Also, a .308 would not be my first or even my second or third choice for a varment caliber. Way too big a caliber, IMHO. Go with the .22-250 instead if you really want a varmint caliber. If you are just llooking for a tactical rifle, then .308 is ideal but I still would not want a brake on it. 

Just curious, what exactly is it about htis rifle that appeals to you? Given the price point there are at least half a dozen other rifles I would be looking at before I chose the VTR. Just my .02


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

I have several other rifles more than suitable for varmint work and any other hobies that I enjoy. I was just hoping to get something to use at the range and have some fun with. Accuracy and consistancy are very important to me though. The point of one rifle surving two purposes is well taken though. Thank You for your opinion.

Steve.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

The VTR is only a 22 inch barrel and while it has the triangular shape, my SPS Varmint 243 [or 22-250/308] is only 509 vs 600 plus, and has the 26 in HB. I have looked at them and the brake is definetely a downfall. While I use mine out west for high volume PD shooting, that brake blows debris all over the place.
I considered it [VTR] but Id much rather buy the SPS Varmint HB and go with it. For high volume PD shooting a 308 is still fine to use with FMJ ammo out there because a riccochet isnt a problem because there arent any people/livestock to worry about. Plus the fact 308 FMJ is still reasonably priced.
Its all in what you want.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Varmint Tactical Rifle,

Specially designed for dealing with those radical prairie dog hostage situations! That's what Carl should have used when dealing with the gopher in Caddyshack. :lol:

(sorry the mental image just struck me as funny)


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

But, explosives are always fun to play with!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

For a walking varmint rifle it's a pretty nice set up. I personally love the looks...the OD green with black inserts and matte finished triangular barrel look great and would look even better with a matte green Burris 4.5-14 tactical scope. I've looked at both the VTR and the SPS varmint...both are nice but I prefer the balance amd feel of the VTR. Hunt is right about the brake....not necessarly a positive but in this case it's less of a brake and more of a port, just vented on the topside so that may limit ground debris getting kicked up...will be louder though. I'd go with .223 or 22-250 instead of the .308 but that depends on the use as well. The 22" barrel, (likely less than 21" in actuality due to the brake) while not producing the max velocity will produce enough for most Michigan varminting. Tactical sytles rifles have been gaining in popularity for the last few years and Remington is just taking advantage of it.


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

It came is and is being topped with a Zeiss Conquest 4.5 x 14 as we speak. I hope that it is a shooter.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I like the VTR 15 which is the AR-15 version. It is either 223 or 204. It comes camo'ed out and a 22 inch heavy barrell. Very nice when it comes to the barricaded/hostage varmit scenarios.


----------

